# 15 gallon tanganyika tanks, lets see them/hear about them



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm going to set up a 15 gal tanganyikan tank and I'm looking for some inspiration and ideas.

I'd love to see your 15 gal tanks or even just hear about what you keep in them and how they're doing.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

24"x12"x12"

This is what I have so far, haven't glued the background in place yet just messing around with it








The HOB filter will take in water from the tube and it'll go back in behind the wall so I'll get water movement in the entire tank. I'm not going to do anything to prevent fish in going behind the wall on the left, it'll give them somewhere to get out of sight of each other.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Your aquarium has a nice background and I like your trimless tank. It will be a fun project for you!
 
This isn't exactly a 15 gallon, but 4, near adult, multis are housed in approx. 15 g. water space:









This is the whole aquarium. 40g. breeder divided with L.multifasciatus on the right and J.regani on the left:










Here's Mother and 2 batches of multi fry, I affectionately call "lint":










Alicem


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's my 15 gallon multi tank. One pair on the left with many fry and a trio on the right side with many fry also. Some fry are starting to get their stripes. Hopefully by the end of summer they will all be in a 55. Multis are just awesome fun to watch.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

This is my 15G... its home to a pair of Brevis (and a few newly born fry!) and a bristlenose (the neons in the pic have been removed since the pic was taken). The Brevis are awesome little fish... full of character and not affraid of anyone/anything! They'll attack the vac syphon, the net and even your hand if it goes anywhere near there shells! But they never hassled the neons?










[/img]


----------



## alfalex (Jan 6, 2007)

My 15 gallons multies tank, 1m/2f, hundred of fry!


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks  It's great fun to see how other people keep their tanks. I love the picture of the whole multi family there, but the brevis behaviour sounds like a lot of fun too.


----------

